# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Καναρίνι Ορφέας

## yannis37

Εψαχνα κάτι φωνές στο youtube και βρήκα αυτό  :Confused0053: 

ξέρει κάποιος περισσότερα? ειναι σίγουρα ανατολικού μπλοκ αλλά δεν πρέπει να ειναι το ρώσικο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-79T...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cNvy...eature=related

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ειναι καποια περιπτωση προσπαθειας δημιουργιας του ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΟΥ τραγουδιστη αντιστοιχη με ελληνικο εγχειρημα απο καποια ατομα .καναρινι <<χτυπημενο >> με φωνες ιθαγενων σιγουρα ,το κατα ποσο μπορει αυτο να περασει και να σταθεροποιηθει στις επομενες γεννες αγνωστο για τις δικες μου γνωσεις στο θεμα ...

----------


## nicktzad

αυτο ρε παιδια εχει φωνες απο αηδονι....απιστευο ειναι!!! μακαρι να μπορουσε να περασει και σε επομενες γεννιες αυτη η φωνη και ναδημιουργηθει τετοια ρατσα!!!πολυ μου αρεσε!!!

----------


## yannis37

α μάλιστα,  πάντως ρε παιδιά ασχετο αν μου άρεσε η όχι (που μου άρεσε) το έχουν ψιλοξεφτιλισει με τα καναρινια......και δεν ξέρω αν βγει σε καλό για το πουλί αυτός ο αχταρμάς φωνών επειδή μας αρέσει εμάς (και ξαναλέω ότι μου αρέσει).

Νίκο, το timbrado discontinuo μάλλον θα σου αρέσει.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ το να μαθαινεις στα πουλια φωνες αλλων πουλιων (κατι που ειναι δυσκολο απο οτι ξερω να περασει και στο dna ) ειναι σαν να τα μαθαινεις ξενες γλωσσες ... για μενα ειναι δευτερευον προβλημα ,οταν υπαρχουν αλλα θεματα οπως μιξη πουλιων (υβριδισμος ) που οδηγει μαλιστα σε πουλια που δεν μπορουν να γινουν φυσικοι γονεις ,μονο και μονο για να πετυχουμε ιδιαιτερες (πραγματι ωραιες! ) φωνες ...

----------


## diriras

αυτο ειναι καναρινι

----------


## diriras

επειδη εστειλα μηνυμα σε αυτον που τα εκπαιδευσε μου ειπε οτι χανουν τις φωνες τους σταδιακα

----------


## diriras

Τα χτυπαει απο πολυ μικρα αλλα σιγα σιγα μεχρι ενος χρονου ξεχνανε τις φωνες

----------


## diriras

μαλιστα καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι απλα καναρινια μαλινουα χτυπημενα με φωνες ιθαγενων

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο Ορφέας πάντως υπάρχει στη Βουλγαρία ,ζει και βασιλεύει ..και εξαπλώνεται.

----------


## Deimitori

Παιδιά τυχαία είδα αυτό το βίντεο. Δεν ήξερα καθόλου αυτήν την ράτσα. Όντως έχει φωνές από αηδόνι. Αλήθεια τι σημαίνει "χτυπημένο" αναφορικά με την φωνή. Εννοείτε ότι άκουγε συνεχώς τέτοιες φωνές (αηδονιού κ.α.); 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-QuRY4x3AM

----------


## vag21

ακριβως αυτο.

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα του Δημήτρη μου άρεσε καλύτερα...

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ιωάννη!

----------

